# نظام التبريد في محركات الإحتراق الداخلي بقلم الدكتور علي صبح



## General michanics (1 أبريل 2010)

نظام التبريد في محركات الاحتراق الداخلي Engine Cooling System هو مجموعة تجهيزات مخصصة لنقل الحرارة الزائدة من أجزاء المحرك الحارة إلى الجو المحيط.
من المعلوم أنه في عملية احتراق الوقود ترتفع درجة الحرارة داخل أسطوانات المحرك إلى (1700-2500 درجة مئوية). لذلك ترتفع حرارة أجزاء المحرك ارتفاعاً حاداً، ولابد من تبديد الحرارة الزائدة إلى الجو المحيط بالمحرك، لأن الحرارة المرتفعة للمحرك تؤدي إلى انخفاض استطاعته واقتصاديته.
غير أن التبريد المفرط للمحرك من جهة أخرى يسبب تآكل الأسطوانات وحلقات المكابس (أساور الإحكام في المكابس) وزيادة لزوجة الزيت وزيادة الهدر الميكانيكي للطاقة في المحرك، ولذلك يجب التحكم بدقة في عملية التبريد. وتتم عملية التبريد في المحركات إمّا بالماء وإمّا بالهواء. وتستخدم القوارب والسفن وبعض المحركات الثابتة نظم تبريد حرة بسيطة نسبياً، وتعتمد بعض نظم التبريد على مبدأ تبخر الماء الذي يغمر الأجزاء الحارة في المحرك وإعادة تكثيف الأبخرة في مبرد خاص، وينحصر هذا النوع فقط في بعض المحركات الثابتة.
وفي محركات السيارات تستخدم نظم مائية أو هوائية، وفي قاطرات السكك الحديدية تستخدم النظم المائية فقط.





ويتألف نظام التبريد في المحركات الكبيرة (القاطرات) من عدد من الدارات الفرعية يصل إلى ثلاث دارات. وتقوم الدارات بتبريد ماء المحرك، وزيته، والهواء المشحون إلى المحرك أحياناً. وقد يحتوي نظام التبريد على دارة خاصة بتدفئة حجرات القيادة في بعض الآليات، ويحتوي أيضاً على فروع لإحماء الزيت وتسخين الوقود في البلدان الباردة شتاءً.
*نظام التبريد المائي وتجهيزاته*
يتألف نظام التبريد المائي من قمصان التبريد المحيطة بالأسطوانات وأغطيتها في المحرك، وهي المشعات والمضخات والمراوح والمبادلات الحرارية ومنظم الحرارة وأنابيب التوزيع والقنوات والصنابير المختلفة (الشكل ـ 1).
*1ـ المشعات (المبردات):* Radiators وهي مبادلات حرارية يأتيها الماء الساخن من المحرك من الأعلى، وتتم فيها عملية تبديد الحرارة الزائدة من خلال جدران الأنابيب فيها بوساطة تيار الهواء الذي تولده المراوح (الشكل ـ 2). يتألف المشع من مجمعين علوي وسفلي تجمع بينهما حزمة كبيرة من الأنابيب المصفوفة بترتيب معين، وغالباً شطرنجي، يحتوي المجمع السفلي على صنبور للتفريغ، ويركب في فتحة المجمع العلوي صمام مزدوج (بخار ـ هواء) لحماية المشع من اختلاف الضغط، وتصريف بخار الماء من داخله.




تصنع الأنابيب من المعادن وتجمع في المجمعين بطريقة اللحم وتركب المشعات على قاعدة المركبة على نحو مرن لحمايتها من تأثير الاهتزازات والحركة. ويراوح عدد المشعات في الدارة بين واحد في المحركات الصغيرة وبين العشرات في المحركات الكبيرة.
*2ـ المضخات:* Water pump توفر المضخة السرعة المطلوبة لتيار الماء في دارته المغلقة، وقد يحتوي النظام على أكثر من مضخة. وتستخدم في محركات السيارات مضخات تعمل على مبدأ القوة الطاردة المركزية وذات إنتاجية كافية.
وتتألف المضخة من دولاب له عدة رياش (زعانف) يركب على محور المضخة داخل هيكلها، وتشغل المضخة بوساطة السيور عادة من الجذع المعقوف للمحرك. تصنع المضخة من الحديد غالباً بطريقة السكب، ويمكن صناعة دولابها من مادة البلاستيك المتين أو من الألمنيوم أو غيره. ويظهر الشكل (3) مخطط عمل المضخة.
*3ـ المراوح:* مهمتها زيادة سرعة تيار الهواء الذي يصدم أنابيب المشعات من الخارج. ويستخدم نظام التبريد مراوح لها أربع رياش أو خمس أو ست تبعاً لاستطاعة المحرك، تميل الريشة بزاوية (70-110درجة) لتخفيف اهتزازها ومستوى الضجيج. وتصنع المراوح من المعدن أو من البلاستيك وتخضع للموازنة الديناميكية الدقيقة وتشغل المراوح ميكانيكياً أو كهربائياً بوساطة محرك كهربائي صغير.




*4ـ جريان سائل التبريد:* يخرج الماء البارد من أسفل المشع بفعل المضخة، ثم يدخل إلى قمصان التبريد حول الأسطوانات من الأسفل، ويخرج من أعلى الأسطوانات إلى غطائها ومن غطاء الأسطوانة، وعبر المنظم الحراري يصل الماء إلى المشع من الأعلى من جديد، وتتم عملية تبريد الماء بتيار الهواء الذي يخترق المشع وذلك بفعل مروحة التبريد.
*5ـ المنظم الحراري:* Termostat هو صمام آلي مركب، مبدأ عمله يعتمد على أساس استخدام خواص السوائل السريعة التبخر أو المواد الصلبة السهلة التمدد. يركب المنظم على مخرج تيار الماء الساخن وهو في طريقه إلى المشع (الشكل ـ 4). يوجد نوعان من المنظمات: الأحادية الصمامات والثنائية الصمامات، يُتَحَكَّم في الصمام الرئيسي والثانوي عادة بوساطة بالون صغير الحجم رقيق الجدران محكم الإغلاق مملوء جزئياً بسائل سريع التبخر، مؤلف من الماء المقطر بنسبة 2/3 والكحول الإتيلي بنسبة 1/3، وإذا كان الماء بارداً كان الضغط في البالون منخفضاً، وعندئذ ينغلق الصمام الرئيسي المجرى الرئيسي للماء إلى المشع، وإذا سُخِّن الماء انفتح الصمام الرئيسي، وانغلق الصمام الثانوي ولذلك يزداد الضغط في البالون ويتمدد السائل بداخله.
أما المنظم الذي يعمل على مبدأ تمدد المادة الصلبة فهو كتلة نشيطة لها معامل تمدد مرتفع، تقوم مقام المزيج السائل في المنظم الأول.



 
*6ـ المبادل الحراري:* هو عنصر تبريد لزيت المحرك ويتم ذلك بوساطة تيار الماء. ويتألف المبادل من حزمة كبيرة من الأنابيب الدائرية المقطع يجري بداخلها تيار الماء، ويجري حولها في جسم المبادل تيار الزيت، ويتم الانتقال الحراري من الزيت إلى الماء عبر جدران الأنابيب. ويُصنع المبادل وأنابيبه من الحديد غالباً.
*7ـ تفراج المبرد (أباجور):* يتألف من مجموعة من الصفائح العمودية أو الأفقية مصفوفة بانتظام أمام المشع، ويمكن تحريكها حول محاورها إفرادياً أو جماعياً يدوياً أو آلياً تبعاً لنظام عمل المحرك وتبعاً للجو المحيط به.
*8ـ سائل التبريد:* يُستخدم الماء العذب النقي سائلاً للتبريد. فالماء سائل سعته الحرارية عالية، وهذا ما يسهل عملية تنظيم الانتقال الحراري من جدران أسطوانات المحرك، غير أن استخدام الماء يرافقه تراكم الشوائب والصدأ ومواد أخرى في نظام التبريد ولاسيما في المشع وما يترتب على ذلك من صعوبات في عمليات استثمار المحركات.
ويتعرض الماء للتجمد شتاءً، ولذلك يجب إضافة سائل يمنع التجمد أو يقاومه، وهذا السائل مؤلف من الكحول والإتيلين. وهناك نوعان من هذا المزيج يتجمد الأول عند الحرارة (-40 درجة مئوية)، ويتجمد الآخر عند الحرارة (-65درجة مئوية). يميل الأول للأصفر والثاني للون البرتقالي. وهذا السائل له سعة حرارية أقل من الماء، وبذلك يكون أقل جودة في عملية النقل الحراري، ويجب التخلص من هذا المزيج صيفاً حتى لا يؤدي إلى زيادة درجة حرارة المحرك.
*نظام التبريد المائي بالحرارة العالية*
يتيح هذا النظام زيادة الضغط والحرارة داخله حيث ترتفع الحرارة إلى (120-130درجة مئوية) ويسمح هذا النظام بتخفيض أبعاد المشعات أو أعدادها تخفيضاً كبيراً، وتنخفض الاستطاعة اللازمة لعمل المراوح أيضاً ويرفع الضغط داخل النظام بوصلة بدارة الهواء المضغوط (دارة المكابح) عادة، ويُحمى النظام بصمام خاص (بخار ـ هواء).
لا يختلف هذا النظام في بنيته عن النظام العادي، ويسمح بزيادة المردود في المحرك وانخفاض استهلاك الوقود فيه. ويستخدم في المحركات الكبيرة (محركات قاطرات الديزل).
*نظام التبريد الهوائي *
يمكن تبريد المحركات في بعض وسائط النقل بوساطة تيار من الهواء الجوي المتولد بنتيجة دوران مراوح قوية نسبياً.
ففي الدراجات النارية يمكن تبريد محركاتها بتيار الهواء المعاكس لحركة الدراجة من دون استخدام مراوح خاصة، وفي بعض السيارات تستخدم مراوح محورية أو مراوح تعمل على مبدأ القوى الطاردة المركزية (الشكل ـ5 أ،ب). وتوضع المراوح أمام المحرك أو بين صفي أسطواناته إن كانت على شكل حرف V. ولتوفير الانتقال الحراري الجيد من الأسطوانات وأغطيتها تصمم سطوحها الخارجية لتحتوي على زعانف خارجية تزيد في مساحة سطح التبادل الحراري العام.



 
يركب منظم الحرارة في هذا النظام على مؤخرة المحرك، ويقوم بتوجيه صفائح معينة على مخرج الهواء الساخن إلى الجو المحيط. وتعيد هذه الصفائح الهواء إلى المحرك حين يكون بارداً حتى تتم عملية تسخينه.
ومن ميزات هذا النظام: انخفاض المدة الزمنية اللازمة لتسخين المحرك البارد، والوثوقية لانعدام ظاهرة التسرب التي يتصف بها النظام المائي، ولا يحصل تبريد مفرط للمحرك، ويسهل استثماره في المناطق البعيدة عن مصادر المياه.
غير أنه في حالة النظام الهوائي للتبريد تزداد أبعاد المحرك، وتزداد الكلفة ويزداد مستوى الضجيج، وتتعقد عملية تصنيع المحرك.
*تقدير جودة نظم التبريد*
تقدر جودة نظم التبريد في المحركات على أساس المؤشرات الطبيعية والنوعية للنظام وعلى أساس الحسابات الاقتصادية ـ التقنية.
ـ المؤشرات الطبيعية: كمية الحرارة التي يجب التخلص منها والاستطاعة اللازمة لتشغيل النظام وكتلة النظام وكمية المعادن المختلفة المطلوبة للتصنيع ومساحة سطح الانتقال الحراري وحجم المشعات وعددها. 
ـ المؤشرات النوعية: مؤشر الطاقة وهو كمية الطاقة الحرارية المنقولة في النظام في ساعة واحدة، وذلك عند ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فيه بمقدار درجة واحدة، منسوبة لواحدة الاستطاعة المستهلكة في أثناء العمل، ومؤشرات الحجم والوزن وغيرها وهذه العوامل أعم وأشمل من مؤشرات النظام الطبيعية.


----------



## ال عزيز (2 أبريل 2010)

معلومات رائعة ومهمة....... شكرا لك.


----------



## General michanics (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على مرورك أرجو أن تنال هذه المعلومات إعجابكم

مشكور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ للاستاذ الدكتور الفاضل( علي صبح )على هذا الموضوع


----------



## General michanics (7 أبريل 2010)

بيصل السلام للدكتور إن شاء الله


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر للاستاذ الدكتور وادام الله عليك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## د.ياسر محمد (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور general mechanics على نقل الموضوع بأمانة


----------

